# are there any tortoise stores in ontario that sell hermann's tortoise



## Pancake the tortoise (Nov 2, 2015)

thank you


----------



## Tom (Nov 2, 2015)

Ontario California, or Ontario Canada?

Best to buy from a breeder, not a store.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Nov 2, 2015)

C and C Tortoises has an Eastern Hermann's breeder. CBC Turtles and Tortoises also breeds hermanni. Both ship within Canada. Hermann's also appear on kijiji in Ontario semi regularly.


----------

